# RIP Riannon, my beautiful pony



## Jenna500 (May 27, 2012)

Fed my horses as normal this morning. An hour later I get a phone call from someone to say one of my horses is laying down and can't get up (my phone number is on the gate for just such emergencies).

I assumed one was simply snoozing in the sunshine - it's happened before (one of mine does a very good impression of a dead pony when he's asleep) but I went along to check it out anyway (of course).

I found Riannon dying. I obviously rang the vet straight away but she passed away as I was talking to her.

I as yet have no idea why (as I'm having to co-ordinate someone with a tractor to come and get her out the field along with the collection people, at which time the vet will come along too and do a PM, but there was no point of the vet rushing out this morning)

But here she is. She came to me looking like this, a semi-feral, straight-off-the-welsh-hills ball of 8 month old fluff ...










And this was her last summer, aged just 4.


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Jenna I am so sorry. What an horrible shock for you this morning.
My heart goes out to you.
It was nice to know that a member of the public rang you to tell you and you were there for Riannon while she passed on to Rainbow Bridge.
She was still a Baby in pony terms so I hope the vet will be able to give you some closure as to what as caused her early departure.

You have some lovely pictures of her that you will be able to cherish.

R.I.P Riannon and enjoy your time in the fields at Rainbow Bridge xx


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

So sorry to hear this, she looked beautiful. RIP beautiful girl.


----------



## Knightofalbion (Jul 3, 2012)

So sorry to hear about your beloved Riannon. So sad...

Extract from a NDE: 'Horses and dogs were playing together and when they stopped they seemed to stare a hole through me and then went back to playing. I was told they were checking to see if I was the person they were waiting for that had loved them while on earth.'


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

What a beautiful pony :001_wub: So sad to lose her so young 
RIP Riannon, kick up your heels and run free over the Rainbow Bridge


----------



## Samovila (Jan 15, 2013)

I'm really sorry about Rhiannon. She looks like such a sweet and beautiful pony.


----------



## Hannahmourneevans (Dec 16, 2012)

Oh gosh - how awful. I am so sorry about Riannon - a beautiful pony with a beautiful name. 

Please hold on to the fact that you were able to be there for her thanks to that member of the public x


----------



## Cinbad (Jan 13, 2013)

So sorry for your loss Jenna. What a beautiful girl she is. I feel your pain. I just lost my 17 year old cat 2 days ago and it's a hard thing. I just wanted to add that my sister has quarter horses for barrel racing. She found one of them dead in the paddock and hauled it all the way to Tuft's medical center in Boston, Mass for a post mortem. They told her "It was something in the soil". ??? That was all the explanation she got. I know they have no toxins around their place. Maybe chemtrails?


----------



## jonb (Nov 15, 2012)

sorry for your loss
RIP Riannon
she looked a stunning horse


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

so sorry.

RIP Riannon xxxx


----------



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

Oh hun that's awful...so so sad...thinking of you.
R.I.P Dearest Riannon x


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

ahh i'm so sorry 

but at least you can take some comfort in the fact that you were there in her final moments, just a shame she went so soon 

I also hope you can find some answers about what happened to her.

RIP gorgeous Riannon xx


----------



## Jenna500 (May 27, 2012)

Thanks everyone. 

We managed to get her out of the field today so the vet's going to take a look at her tomorrow, and maybe I'll have some answers.


----------



## Samovila (Jan 15, 2013)

Cinbad said:


> So sorry for your loss Jenna. What a beautiful girl she is. I feel your pain. I just lost my 17 year old cat 2 days ago and it's a hard thing. I just wanted to add that my sister has quarter horses for barrel racing. She found one of them dead in the paddock and hauled it all the way to Tuft's medical center in Boston, Mass for a post mortem. They told her "It was something in the soil". ??? That was all the explanation she got. I know they have no toxins around their place. Maybe chemtrails?


I'm really sorry about your cat, too x.


----------



## Jansheff (Jan 31, 2011)

So sorry, that must have been an awful situation to be in and a dreadful shock. Hope you find out what was wrong. I lost a dog who was welcoming me home when I was fourteen. In the middle his fussing around, he just howled and rolled over and died - it was like a nightmare. I really feel for you.


----------



## 1966 kerry (Jul 31, 2012)

Im so sorry to hear your news hope your ok


----------



## bluegirl (May 7, 2012)

I'm so sorry, hope the PM can give you answers.


----------

